# خطوات تنظيف الحاسوب من طريق اوامر run



## bashaeran (30 مايو 2010)

*سأعرض هنا طريقة لتنظيف الجهاز سواءا عن طريق أوامر Run أو من خلال ملحقات نظام التشغيل.

 الطريقة الأولى بإستخدام أوامر   Run

نبدأ بالامر الأول 

إختر من قائمة ابدأ كلمة تشغيل واكتب هذا الأمر 

Prefetch 
ثم اضغط موافق تظهر لك صفحه احذف كل شئ بها بطريقتك الخاصة بالحذف

الامر الثاني 

إختر من قائمة ابدأ كلمة تشغيل واكتب هذا الأمر 

temp 
ثم اضغط موافق تظهر لك صفحه احذف كل شئ بها بطريقتك الخاصة بالحذف

الامر الثالث 

إختر من قائمة ابدأ كلمة تشغيل واكتب هذا الأمر 

%temp% 
ثم اضغط موافق تظهر لك صفحه احذف كل شئ بها بطريقتك الخاصة بالحذف

الامر الرابع 

إختر من قائمة ابدأ كلمة تشغيل واكتب هذا الأمر 

dllcache
ثم اضغط موافق تظهر لك صفحه احذف كل شئ بها بطريقتك الخاصة بالحذف


(( ملاحظة : الطريقة الرابعة لا تشمل نظام تشغيل ويندوز فيستا او ويندوز 7 ))



ملاحظه عن الحذف 

البعض يستخدم التظليل ثم بالماوس يمين وحذف أو من القائمه كلمة حذف

اذا كنت تستخدم هذه الطريقه المحذوفات ستتوجه لسلة المحذوفات

ويتوجب عليك الذهاب لهذه السله وتفريغها من ما يوجد بها

اما اذا كنت تستخدم التظليل ( Alt + A ) وتحذف عن طريق ( Shift + Del ) فهذا حذف نهائي ولن تجدها بالجهاز.





::: الطريقة الثانية : عن طريق البرامج الملحقة الخاصة بنظام التشغيل الــ Accessories :::

أولا :من قائمة ابدا ... اختر كافة البرامج ... ثم البرامج الملحقة ... بعدها ... أدوات النظام ... واختر ... تنظيف القرص الصلب.

Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> System Tools >> Disk Cleanup


بعد الوصول الى الهدف .. حدد السواقة C وتابع عملية البحث ،، بعد الانتهاء ،، قم بوضع علامة صح امام الخيارات الظاهرة أمامك

ومن ثم تابع العملية ،، ستظهر لك رسالة تحذيرية ،، قم بالموافقة عليها وانتظر لحين الانتهاء من تنظيف القرص ،، بعدها كرر الخطوة السابقة مع جميع السواقات اللي توجد لديك في الجهاز.

ثانيا:من قائمة ابدا ... اختر كافة البرامج ... ثم البرامج الملحقة ... بعدها ... أدوات النظام ... واختر ... تجزئة الملفات

Start >> All Programs >> Accessories >> System Tools >> Disk Defragmenter

بعد الوصول للهدف ،،، قم بتحديد السواقة C ومن الاسفل اختر التجزئة ،، وانتظر لحين الانتهاء. وكرر الخطوة لجميع السواقات.

ملاحظة :: قد تأخذ هذه العملية وقتا طويلا .. وربما يصل الى الساعات ،، ويعتمد على حسب الملفات الموجودة بالجهاز.​*
*منقول*​


----------



## النهيسى (31 مايو 2010)

*
شكرا جدا

رائع جدا جداا


سلام الرب يسوع

*


----------



## bashaeran (31 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> شكرا جدا
> 
> رائع جدا جداا
> ...


* الشكر لله احسن طريقة في اسبوع لتنظيف الحاسوب وبشكر مرورك الجميل*​


----------

